# Quatre mille pour Suehil



## Nil-the-Frogg

Eh oui, déjà quatre mille messages postés!

Il y a des questions bien sûr, les dernières nous ayant permis de visiter les recoins tortueux de sa maison. Mais ce que je retiens surtout, ce sont ses nombreuses réponses aux questions des autres, toujours pointilleuses sur le sens et le rendu de l'idée, quitte à forger de nouvelles expressions ou tournures pour les besoins de la cause. Je ne compte plus les fois où cela m'a sorti de la panade (oops, it's not in WR  ) et je serais bien ingrat de laisser passer cet évènement.

So, have a beer on me, Sue, and keep the postaniversaries coming!


----------



## DearPrudence

Quality and quantity never fading: *THANK YOU *for your contribution and your precious help 
​


----------



## Suehil

Thank you, NtF and DP!  You're too kind 

It wasn't my house, thank heaven! And I'm always happy de te sortir du panade, Nil. It was in my dictionary. 

How's the 'neutral territory' coming on?

Sue


----------



## Missrapunzel

Hello Suehil and congratulations! It's always a pleasure to read your very relevant input to this forum! 
Congratulations on your 4000 posts in 8 months, Gosh, you're a heavy poster!


----------



## hunternet

Congratulations, Sue !

Have you ever posted an irrelevant suggestion ? I don't think so ! 

You're a very vauable member, especially when one needs to get an explanation.

Félicitations !


----------



## Suehil

Missrapunzel:  A heavy poster?  I hope you're not referring to my waistline!  
If 4000 posts in 8 months is heavy, how about 2000 posts in 4 months?

Hunternet:  Of course I have!  And I've posted sheer nonsense from time to time.  

Thanks to both of you for the kind words.


----------



## itka

Congratulations, Suehil !

Thanks for all your great answers !


----------



## Suehil

Thanks, Itka.  And I adore your avatar!


----------



## nichec

Hi, Suehil, 

Thank you and merci


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Suehil said:


> Thanks, Itka.  And I adore your avatar!


Moi aussi ! 
Mais où est le tien (*) ?  
Félicitations Sue, c'est toujours très agréable de te croiser ici. 

(*) suffit de passer commande maintenant si tu le veux pour Noël !


----------

